# Waxstock 2017 - Winners



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I saw this posted on Facebook a couple of days ago but haven’t seen it posted here. Hope this is OK.

WAXSTOCK WINNERS... thanks to all our visitors, traders and crew for making 2017 an epic year. And now we'd like to thank all our competitors for taking part and congratulate the Waxstock Winners. 

These are: 
Detailing World SHOWDOWN... 
1st place, grey Mercedes A-Class 8 **X (well done Gillian and Stephen!);

2nd white Nissan Juke VA17 **Y;

3rd place, blue Mercedes SLK MY06 **G.


CSP Detailing Systems Arrive&Shine... 
Classic Car Winner, Nissan Sylvia S15 **T
Classic Car Runner-up, Escort RS Turbo E7 **T
Older Car Winner, Fiesta ST S44 **X
Older Car Runner-up, Astra VXR Nurburgring B19 **E
New Car Winner, Fiat Abarth 595 C18 **M
New Car Runner-up, Volvo XC60 S300 **O
Works Vehicle WInner, VW Caddy Y33 **Y
Works Vehicle Runner-up, VW Caddy Maxi (grey)
Best Finish Winner, VW Golf Mk5 SC54 **D
Best Finish Runner-up Mazda 3 PK58 **P
Car Club Winner, Warwickshire Modified
Car Club Runner-up, Midlands STOC


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you Puntoboy.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice, you left the numbers on in the photos tho


----------

